# I have a problem . I'm addicted to old Chevy trucks



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

Well I did it again twice. Had the 72 c20 but was that enough noooo. I had to buy two more a 68 c20 250ci 4spd granny gear with a 4:57 rear. While fixing it up I bought a 77 suburban . True survivor truck very low miles and pretty much prestine. So the 68 started out going to be just a patina truck but pretty much doing a ground up. The bed wood was from a local saw mill . I planed and shaped it in house . All white oak


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

Now the 77. 100 % original other than consumables. I've never seen a 42 year old truck this nice


----------



## old CB (Oct 28, 2019)

You do NOT have a problem--you have some lovely classics there.

The only problem being that they're so pretty you may be hesitant to put them to work.


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

old CB said:


> You do NOT have a problem--you have some lovely classics there.
> 
> The only problem being that they're so pretty you may be hesitant to put them to work.


No they dont work anymore . The most I've had in the 72 is parts that I was selling in Carlisle.

When I said the 77 had low miles this is the odometer as of this morning


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 28, 2019)

Wonder how many times it rolled over...


----------



## rwoods (Oct 28, 2019)

My dad’s first pickup was a 1968 C20 step side with the side mounted spare, 292, close ratio 4 speed, 4:11 gears, single leaf overload springs supplementing the rear coils, and oak floor. He farmed and ranched for over twenty years without a pickup - had an old two ton Dodge. You would have thought he had died and gone to heaven when he got that pickup truck. I don’t know what became of it as it disappeared while I was in college. It spent its later years with a flat dump bed.

Ron


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 28, 2019)

Colt Marlington said:


> Wonder how many times it rolled over...


None . I have all the receipts from the truck . It had 8k in 2002 .


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 29, 2019)

That’s awesome!!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Nov 8, 2019)

Easy to be addicted when they arent total rust bombs and are beautiful, remarkable vintages.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm picky as to what I buy. The 68 came from south carolina was stored in a garage since 1996 . The 77 was from Michigan of all places but was used only for family trips in the summer. My 72 came from the state of Washington again only used in warm weather. It had a slide in camper all its life in the bed.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 18, 2019)

Been fixing up my old 94 silverado step side. Here is what I have done so far.
Well I'm have almost got her all fixed up. Today she got a new water pump, upper and lower hoses. New thermostat, 2 new sensors, one on the intake that control's the intake temp and temp gauge and one on the head to control block temp. New idler pulleys, new fan clutch, new belt, radiator flush and coolant. New alternator, new starter, New knock sensor.
Last week it got new front springs, front and rear shocks, upper and lower swing arm bushings, new wheel bearings and seals, new tie rod with new bushings, new pit man arms, new breaks including new calipers, shews, with new rotors on the front breaks, new rear axle bearings and seals, new dif oil change with a complete break fluid flush and new break fluid. New rear breaks with new calipers and shews. New TPS sensor, new idler sensor, new grill and headlights, marker lights and new break lights. Ran a can of sea foam down the throttle body to clean out the carbon build up, new plugs, rotor and rotor cap. New front end alignment. Got new door molding seals to stop the door rattles, new wiper blades, new wiper controller module. New fuel filter air filter new oil change as well.
Next project will be all new vacuum hoses.
She should be good for awhile now.
Most of that stuff was original with 25 years and 193K mills on them so they were dew for replacement from age alone. She's good to go now and should last another 100K at least, all lifetime parts. Only thing left is to fix the a/c and she will be safe and dependable to hit the road for long road trips again.
It was a lot of work and money but it should last me for awhile now.
My goal was safety and dependability. She drives and rides great and is a lot quieter and runs smoother then she has in a long time. She runs and drives like new now. All new, not rebuilt parts. All she needs now is new paint and she will be like new. It wasn't cheap and a lot of work but still way cheaper then a new truck.
I have a friend that works at o'reilly's so he got me a discount on all parts so that saved me a lot of money on parts. New trucks are nice, but not worth what they are asking for them. 30K for a basic work truck to up to 70K for a top of the line truck! no thanks.
She has the 5.7 motor that doesn't smoke or leak oil at all. Block is dry with no oil leaking anywhere. And I'm still getting 16 miles per gallon on fuel millage before all the new parts and tune up. Gonna check mileage out again to see it it helped with all new parts and tune up.
I'm trying to get all the mechanical stuff done first before I start on cosmetic stuff.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 20, 2019)

I have an old truck. have had it for over 20 years. hasn't moved an inch. several reasons. up to center of its front axles in sandy loam. pasture dirt. up at the farm, way down in the tree line of one of the south 40's. it is somewhere's in the 48-52 vintage. Chev or GMC. don't remember. don't see it too often. ruff to say the least. but restorable. or at least to drive around on the farm. no bed... it is further on down the seasonal creek. I will get some pix of the ol gal and maybe some of you old truck buffs can ID it. a buddy of mine has a '48 chevy. 3/4T driveline. old paint, old bed, old grit n grime... old owner. but a chevy 400 cu in under the hood! he just putz about in it... someone once asked him when is he going to paint it? he gave the guy a what? r u nutz? look. and said, 'why?... it has paint on it!' lol.... no doubt a lot, if not all original. great ol truck. I really like it.

a 51 but if u saw it, this is just about what his looks like - cept a chevie


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2019)

sb47 said:


> Been fixing up my old 94 silverado step side. Here is what I have done so far.
> Well I'm have almost got her all fixed up. Today she got a new water pump, upper and lower hoses. New thermostat, 2 new sensors, one on the intake that control's the intake temp and temp gauge and one on the head to control block temp. New idler pulleys, new fan clutch, new belt, radiator flush and coolant. New alternator, new starter, New knock sensor.
> Last week it got new front springs, front and rear shocks, upper and lower swing arm bushings, new wheel bearings and seals, new tie rod with new bushings, new pit man arms, new breaks including new calipers, shews, with new rotors on the front breaks, new rear axle bearings and seals, new dif oil change with a complete break fluid flush and new break fluid. New rear breaks with new calipers and shews. New TPS sensor, new idler sensor, new grill and headlights, marker lights and new break lights. Ran a can of sea foam down the throttle body to clean out the carbon build up, new plugs, rotor and rotor cap. New front end alignment. Got new door molding seals to stop the door rattles, new wiper blades, new wiper controller module. New fuel filter air filter new oil change as well.
> Next project will be all new vacuum hoses.
> ...


I do the same would rather have a driver than a show truck


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2019)

It gets expensive though . Spent 1500 this year in tires. Did this one in September my dad's car he bought new has 30k miles on it all original. My son used it for his wedding car. 1964 GT Hawk hard to find the right size Whitewall. Most go from 2inch to 1. The correct for this car is 1 and an 1/8th

View attachment 784303


----------



## sb47 (Dec 31, 2019)

SS396driver said:


> I do the same would rather have a driver than a show truck




I've only got about 600 miles on it since I did all the repairs and new parts. She drives and rides like a new truck now. It is amazing how well she drives now. I'm gonna do some more work on getting it looking better but I've decided not to do new paint. I am gonna try and improve the pain that it already has, but it won't be anywhere close to a show truck. But I don't want it to look to good, I'm more concerned with safety and dependability over looks. One day when I get another truck, I may do a ground up resto but for now, just a good solid driver will do.


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 31, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> I have an old truck. have had it for over 20 years. hasn't moved an inch. several reasons. up to center of its front axles in sandy loam. pasture dirt. up at the farm, way down in the tree line of one of the south 40's. it is somewhere's in the 48-52 vintage. Chev or GMC. don't remember. don't see it too often. ruff to say the least. but restorable. or at least to drive around on the farm. no bed... it is further on down the seasonal creek. I will get some pix of the ol gal and maybe some of you old truck buffs can ID it. a buddy of mine has a '48 chevy. 3/4T driveline. old paint, old bed, old grit n grime... old owner. but a chevy 400 cu in under the hood! he just putz about in it... someone once asked him when is he going to paint it? he gave the guy a what? r u nutz? look. and said, 'why?... it has paint on it!' lol.... no doubt a lot, if not all original. great ol truck. I really like it.
> 
> a 51 but if u saw it, this is just about what his looks like - cept a chevie
> View attachment 781558



I'm retired and bored I'll help you get it running again. All I require is beer food and a place to sleep. And in that order


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 3, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> *I'm retired and bored I'll help you get it running again.* All I require is beer food and a place to sleep. And in that order



hi 396 ~

lol, come on down! it has an engine. no exh or intake manifold... all intact radiator to rear end. closed drive line. bat still in cab under seat (springs). old generator sitting down by front cross member. was down by its resting spot other day. with some research at site, it is a 1951 Chevrolet truck. didn't fuss with the hood. so not sure if 3100. has vent windows in door, started in '51 and no pushbutton door handles, started in '52. pull down. and it isn't going anywhere's fast... 






even has a pretty nice interior... color coord. to match exterior patina. both consistant.  might could use a dap a paint here n there... dash ready for a new AM/FM stereo...





sure wish it could tell me about its last couple hours. all I can do is surmise...


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 13, 2020)

Mechanical is easy. When they are rotten it's a bit harder. Actually looks like it has good bones


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 13, 2020)

Like a rock!


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 4, 2020)

Duce said:


> Like a rock!View attachment 788169
> View attachment 788170


Pretty much anything used in the winter in the rust belt ends up like that


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 11, 2020)

Sold the Suburban guy made an offer I couldn't refuse but I bought another . 1968 50th anniversary edition. All original New Mexico truck 327ci turbo 400 3:73 posi rear


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 14, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> View attachment 769118
> View attachment 769119
> View attachment 769120
> View attachment 769121
> Now the 77. 100 % original other than consumables. I've never seen a 42 year old truck this nice


I was brought home from the hospital in an identical suburban. Would have been 4 years old then


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 18, 2021)

Bought another, a 85 square body 4x4 real nice truck


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 18, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> Bought another, a 85 square body 4x4 real nice truck View attachment 883193
> View attachment 883194
> View attachment 883195
> View attachment 883196
> ...


Didn’t get better than those trucks


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 23, 2021)

Tested the 4x4 works great . I also went threw the paperwork with the truck. The original owner had OCD worse than me . He kept everything like the two recalls on the truck they are in a folder in plastic sleeves real cool I have done that before but he even kept the envelope it was mailed in.




also every piece of paper from the bill of sale to delivery papers mounted in a display frame even the loan papers . Truck was $13,597.00 before tax ... someone asked in another thread how much I paid . $97 less than the price in 85


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 23, 2021)

That’s the type of guy you want to buy a truck from. That literature is invaluable


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 31, 2021)

How do you feel about old El Caminos? I’ve got a ‘69 SS 396 4spd in mid restoration. Pic is of the day it came home, and the freshly rebuilt 396.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 31, 2021)

4 speed and big block 396? Only a communist wouldn’t like that and who cares what they feel.


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 31, 2021)

wood4heat said:


> How do you feel about old El Caminos? I’ve got a ‘69 SS 396 4spd in mid restoration. Pic is of the day it came home, and the freshly rebuilt 396.



I like them almost as much as my 66SS. I had a 70 camino light blue metallic in high school.


----------

